
Apple threatens to cutoff all Epic iOS and Mac developer accounts [pdf] - nthitz
https://cdn2.unrealengine.com/epic-v-apple-8-17-20-768927327.pdf
======
ecf
I bet Epic would cut off all accounts of a company who actively flaunts the
fact they’re avoiding the royalty fees associated with using the Unreal
Engine.

Epic is simply hoping their bad faith practices go unnoticed after their
Fortnite fanatics start doing their thing.

~~~
ronsor
You can create and distribute a game without using Unreal Engine or the Epic
Store. You can't distribute a game on macOS and iOS without Apple's approval.
False equivalence.

~~~
ecf
But why isn’t it as simply as telling either party to not use the other’s
services if they don’t like the terms of said service?

I guess I’m not convinced that the App Store that Apple built for a some
phones constitutes as a public service that every person on earth has the
right to develop for.

~~~
m-p-3
Easy, just start your entire vertically integrated mobile ecosystem. /s

